# A Scottish School, Scotland May '09



## mr_bones (May 12, 2009)

The 'A scottish school' for Scottish children was built somewhere in Scotland between 1700 and 2009 and once taught a variety of subjects. The building itself has been vandalised a fair bit on the outside and in the grounds, inside hasn't suffered too bad but has been smashed up at some point. Stripped out in places but still enough left behind to make it interesting.

Visited with Kate, Lost, Jaff Fox, Havoc.

Not the last site we visited, but the last one ive got round to reporting from this trip! Over and out 

Pictures:


----------



## klempner69 (May 12, 2009)

Another top set of pics...well done Mr B


----------



## foz101 (May 12, 2009)

I sent the link to this to my wife. Here is her reply:



> pic 4 is my first year science lab[22:07:26]
> I sat right at the front there[22:08:09]
> And my old geography/english room[22:08:25]
> And the maths corridor![22:08:43]
> ...



Nice one Mr Bones


----------



## Goldie87 (May 12, 2009)

Looks pretty good, nice pics


----------



## havoc (May 12, 2009)

Them rolls of film were a nice find.


----------



## fire*fly (May 12, 2009)

foz101 said:


> I sent the link to this to my wife. Here is her reply:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Mr Bones



I was going to say there is alot of memories there for someone, brilliant pictures


----------



## RichardB (May 12, 2009)

I hope you followed the one way system. 

I'm surprised how little I remember of it. The only bits I positively recognise are the lab in picture 4 and the gym. I have much clearer memories of the exterior and the huts.


----------



## james.s (May 12, 2009)

Great work! It's in mint condition


----------



## mr_bones (May 12, 2009)

Oh wow!! Seems a few people on here know this school!


----------



## fire*fly (May 12, 2009)

I would like to re-visit my school, but unfortunately it's full of kids....doh!


----------



## Jaff_fox (May 13, 2009)

'A Scottish school' not too far from 'A Scottish Asylum'
The title cracked me up but you forgot to mention the 'Millions of PRS's' we avoided!

Great pictures san!


----------



## havoc (May 13, 2009)

I believe I have a picture of the said One Way system,


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2009)

fire*fly said:


> I would like to re-visit my school, but unfortunately it's full of kids....doh!





Lovely building there...some nice architectural details too. Dig those funky flower tiles!  
You certainly had a busy road trip, Mr B & co. Some very nice visits.


----------



## RichardB (Jun 11, 2009)

There were several vans in the playground today and there's a For Sale sign on it now.


----------



## blindpilot (Jun 29, 2009)

RichardB said:


> There were several vans in the playground today and there's a For Sale sign on it now.



That's a shame, I'm pretty sure I know which school this is. First time I've ever been able to work out the cryptic ones.


----------



## havoc (Jun 29, 2009)

blindpilot said:


> That's a shame, I'm pretty sure I know which school this is. First time I've ever been able to work out the cryptic ones.



Really? Judging by your Username you may just be blind!

Reserach is free and isnt hard. Doesnt take a lot figure out where it is either tbh.



Ill gieve you a clue Bell, famous soup label.


----------



## RichardB (Jun 29, 2009)

Bell Campbell? ??? Surely not Bell Heinz  

The van people were fitting steel shutters to all the windows so I imagine the opportunity has passed.

I never did get round to going in. I think deep down I didn't want to, I don't have a lot of affection for the place.


----------



## blindpilot (Jun 29, 2009)

havoc said:


> Really? Judging by your Username you may just be blind!
> 
> Reserach is free and isnt hard. Doesnt take a lot figure out where it is either tbh.
> 
> ...



Well, if you don't live in the area and someone shows you a photo, its not easy to know where a place is if you aren't familiar with the locale. 

But yeah, I was right. So I didn't need to research at all because I already knew.


----------



## f4phixeruk (Aug 1, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Bell Campbell? ??? Surely not Bell Heinz
> 
> The van people were fitting steel shutters to all the windows so I imagine the opportunity has passed.
> 
> I never did get round to going in. I think deep down I didn't want to, I don't have a lot of affection for the place.



Was a bit gutted that when I had the oppertunity that I didnt take it. 
Shutters were put up to stop the previous incumbents and incumbents of the new place up the road, smashing the windows. 
From other sources, I was told the school next door kept complaining to the council about the broken glass the children had to walk through to get to school.


----------



## Potter (Aug 1, 2009)

Really great.

I spy a Microvitec Cub monitor from a BBC Micro.


----------



## pmcn500 (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG... I used to go to this school to.....1979 !!!

....such a shame to see it in this way...... will be trying to get my own set of nostalgic pics if i can.....


----------



## galaxypro (Sep 8, 2009)

pmcn500 said:


> OMG... I used to go to this school to.....1979 !!!
> 
> ....such a shame to see it in this way...... will be trying to get my own set of nostalgic pics if i can.....



Yep its a shame, i was one of the school janitors there back in 2000 its was a bit of a dump back then because fife council was'nt spending the money on the place due to the new school up the road

I always liked the self contained flat on the top floor for having a fly fag  i even asked to move in but as the school was old and had no automatic fire detection system that was a no no


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 8, 2009)

yeh nice pictures i hope the find a use for the building as it is nicer that the majority of 60-70 souless schools the plastic PFi builds are replacing just now.


----------



## RichardB (Sep 8, 2009)

It did lack the only feature that a school needs- windows you can stare out of. I notice that the new schools seem to be similarly lacking.


----------



## RichardB (Sep 19, 2009)

A couple of the people from this visit have asked me what it looks like now. The answer is a bit like this...





I couldn't really get a view from across the road because the traffic was nose to tail as far as the eye could see.

More on Flickr. Externals only. I've seen inside and I didn't like it.


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 19, 2009)

NIce pics looks like a great site to explore - only thing worrying me is the increasing numbers of fire extinguishers do you think they were following you?


----------



## Conchords (Sep 19, 2009)

Went past this site today (dropping the girlfriend off at uni for her first day). The roads were absolutely hoachin' with new students, golf fans and old folk


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 20, 2009)

RichardB said:


> the traffic was nose to tail as far as the eye could see.


Surely not, that never happens in Cupar


----------



## dantheman (Feb 16, 2010)

yep this was my old school too,can still remember big dave galloway the depute rector swirling down the corridors in his black cape shouting YOU BOY!!!!!


----------

